
What Emergency? Gen. Michael Hayden, Former Director of the CIA and NSA - vinnyglennon
https://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2019/03/13/donald-trump-national-emergency-border-225781
======
belorn
It is articles like this that makes a future court case interesting, even from
someone just watching the show from afar. The evidence of an emergency is very
questionable, but so is the evidence of most current emergencies, like the
Iran hostage crisi 50 years ago that somehow still is considered relevant as a
current emergency.

